# Line 6 + Bogner are making an amp!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

If you haven't read about this on thegearpage you should. Its supposed to be a pretty neat amp. There are also a number of new PODs coming out (Pod X3) and some other stuff. Should be interesting! I can't wait to test drive this thing. Drool Drool Drool

It is rumoured to be a spider III with the preamp and power amp of a bogner. It is fittingly supposed to be called the Spider Valve I think.

Anyway, on youtube.com you can check out Line6's channel, and the video called "beginnings" or something is the one you want. It has a bunch of great artists trying out the amp, and they seemed to love it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you got a link? Rumours of this over on TGP too.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

From the front of the Spider Valve, supposedly. Specs:

40W Class AB :: (2) 12AX7 :: (2) 6L6
1X12", 2X12" and 100W Head
Premium Celestion® Vintage 30

So that means atleast 1 preamp tube?


All the shit they're releasing:

Line6 Spider Jam
Line6 POD X-3
Line6 POD X-3 Live
Line6 Spider Valve-112
Line6 Spider Valve-212
Line6 Spider Valve-100 HD
Line6 SV-4x12 Cabinet Celestion V30 

Mmmkay... so if I sell the XTL now before the X-3 gets released and prices go down I should have _atleast_ half the cost of the X-3 right there... I like new stuff and I need something to record with at night, hah.

Oh yeah, there's also rumors that the X-3 can record / run vocals, bass and guitar... some people think that's what the '3' stands for... other think it means '3rd generation'... POD... XT...X-3 (POD 2.0 was a software update). 

We'll see...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

"Release date in the US is September 29th and the price will be $699. This is for the 40 watt 1x12 combo, soon to be followed by a 100 watt head."

*"There is an additional input on the rear of the amp to bypass the Spider and go all tube Bogner."*

Oh my damn.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Pulled this off of the TGP thread...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

violation said:


> "Release date in the US is September 29th and the price will be $699. This is for the 40 watt 1x12 combo, soon to be followed by a 100 watt head."
> 
> *"There is an additional input on the rear of the amp to bypass the Spider and go all tube Bogner."*
> 
> Oh my damn.


I couldn't have said it better! Wow. That's a promising little amp.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I foundthe high gain clip in the demo teaser to sound a bit fizzy but the rest sounded pretty good. I have a feeling most people will run this in bypass and just use the Bogner section lol. However, I do think the idea of presets with flange and other effects would be pretty killer!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm assuming this is the Line 6 Spider Jam?










POD X-3 Live










POD X-3 Bean

I WIN!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

> POD® X3 - now book in advance!!
> 
> Finally again that unconditional enthusiasm as with the first guitar.
> 
> ...


Yay! I gotta' sell my XTL now, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

That article is a hilarious translation. "fashion shop" amps instead of "boutique" -- funny.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Haha, good stuff. 

"And who already in the computer era arrived, about the fast USB 2.0-Port (audioable and more canal) will be pleased."


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah it seems very promising. Hopefully this thing lives up to the huge hype...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

On a side note, how are the line 6 flextone amps?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> On a side note, how are the line 6 flextone amps?


I tried the 2x12 one awhile back... it was OK. Not worth the $800+ IMO... it sounded exactly like the POD XT just with less features and in a combo. If you already have a cabinet, PA system or powered monitors just get a POD XT (and model packs... those are fun to play with) and it'll sound just as good with more fun effects and amps to play with and cost you less. 

The Vetta is the one with some more features, like two amps at once, etc. but apparently they're putting all that into the X-3 anyway.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> On a side note, how are the line 6 flextone amps?


...i think they have probably come a long way, but if you have one of the original models, you'd have to pay someone to take it off your hands.

-dh


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Here guys.. some snippets of the new amp in between the totally fake " oh my god i am soo surprised that this amp ever came into existence , praise Jesus!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSglShqDw44


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Here guys.. some snippets of the new amp in between the totally fake " oh my god i am soo surprised that this amp ever came into existence , praise Jesus!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSglShqDw44



Somehow.....I knew before I clicked on the link that I'd hear a "That's sick!" in there somewhere... *L*

I'm kinda disappointed I didn't hear a "That's mint!" though....


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well...Bogner's website has nothing about this at all..interesting....


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yet, anyway... I guess they still think it's all a big secret, lolol. But you can play connect the dots with Line 6's hints.



> "Hi there, Have you visited the Line 6 MySpace page at http://www.myspace.com/line6
> 
> We're constantly adding friends and getting comments - you never know who you might see there. Check it out, check out our new friends and send us a message! That's all for now, Line 6, Inc."


RB is the first friend listed.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=228703271

Look at the picture... now look at Bogner's site:

http://www.bogneramplification.com/AmplifiersInfo.htm

Plus the whole... "the BeGinNing is nEaR"... BGNER.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

he honestly looks like hes insane


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Nah, he is just really happy that he can sell amps for 4000$ a peice! All you have to do is sell 25 a year and you are living quite comfortably..


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Silly Line 6... 

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/

Spider Valve must be confirmed if they have a page made already, haha. That's what they get for using the same structure for all their pages... simple text change and bam!

They don't have it designed yet (clearly) but click where the navigation would be and you'll get all the info... lol.

"_So the preamp and power amp tubes make for a complete tube amp as opposed to a “hybrid” amp that would use solid state for most of the amplification?_

Exactly. This isn’t a hybrid that just uses a little 12AX7 preamp tube on the front end, or as part of a solid state power amp. It’s a full on tube amp – which gives you the complete tube amp experience, from the rich harmonics, to the feel and responsiveness of the power tubes." 

Now that sounds interesting... gotta' try this out.

Here's some links to save you some trouble, lol. 

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/bogner.html

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/amps.html

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/effects.html

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/specifications.html

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/insouts.html

EDIT: They updated the site... designed it lol.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

They added videos awhile back for those who didn't catch 'em. 

http://www.line6.com/spidervalve/tour.html

Sounds okay... will try one out and see who it reacts to my fingers / pickin'.


----------

